# Locked my key inside the boot! :( **updated**



## TTorque (Dec 9, 2009)

hi tt gurus,

my car is a 2001 audi tt quattro.

last night, i was forced to leave my car in the parking lot of a school cause i inadvertently dropped my key inside the trunk and closed the hatch. when i was planning to load-up some bags, i only unlocked the hatch (middle button of remote), so all the doors remained locked. now i'm locked out of my tt, and the alarm is acitve (red light blinking on the door ledge).

i asked my wife to bring the spare key but to no avail. changed the remote control batteries even but it still didnt work. does it need to be reprogrammed? i tried all types of pressing / inserting combos on the drivers and passengers handle key holes but everything was futile.

the key turns once inside the keyhole but it just keeps on turning (both closckwise and anticlockwise) but lock apparently isn't engaging; cant open doors still. by the way, the key initially didnt want to turn inside the keyhole, had to spray a generous amount of wd-40 to remove the stock-up.

what can i do in this sad predicament kind sirs? can i force down the windows and try to reach for thd unlock button near the handbrake? my last resort is to break the glass already  but not sure how that's gonna pan out or how much a replacement window glass would cost (if ever i can source one to begin with). help help kind sirs, need to unload important things fr my car, including my daughters school bag (she's attending class without books and notebools for today). feel so very guilty.

many thanks sirs for any feedback/ suggestions. kind regards.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

TTorque said:


> hi tt gurus,
> 
> my car is a 2001 audi tt quattro.
> 
> ...


The spare key remote should work :?

Are you in the AA/RAC? They can get in without breaking glass usually...


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

My only concern about breaking in is whether the boot release will work when the alarm is still activated. I think the AA has to be your only option. Fingers crossed and here's hoping you get it sorted with minimal expense/hassle. 
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Smeds said:


> My only concern about breaking in is whether the boot release will work when the alarm is still activated. I think the AA has to be your only option. Fingers crossed and here's hoping you get it sorted with minimal expense/hassle.
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


There's a manual boot release under the flap behind the handbrake....

I was told this on here... unfortunately after locking myself in the car for an hour with the alarm blaring


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > My only concern about breaking in is whether the boot release will work when the alarm is still activated. I think the AA has to be your only option. Fingers crossed and here's hoping you get it sorted with minimal expense/hassle.
> ...


Think I might be best if I take a look at how to do that, just in case.


----------



## TTorque (Dec 9, 2009)

manphibian said:


> The spare key remote should work :?
> 
> Are you in the AA/RAC? They can get in without breaking glass usually...


hi sir,

thanks for your immediate response. am from southeast asia  when i called some car shops here, they said the only way to do this is via the 'jurassic route' and break the glass. i've quickly googled some similar problems and others tried an air bladder c/o AAA towing which slowly forces open the window for you to click on the unlock button at the center handbrake area.

am very depressed cause I know it was a stupid move and feel helpless. am not sure if the official audio car center here can do something about it. can they re-program my spare key without the original one? apparently sir my spare key doesn't work. i tried replacing the battery but am not sure if it's emitting a signal now or it has basically just conked out due to inactivity.

oh man, any other suggestions sir? feel helpless and frustrated really [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTorque (Dec 9, 2009)

Smeds said:


> My only concern about breaking in is whether the boot release will work when the alarm is still activated. I think the AA has to be your only option. Fingers crossed and here's hoping you get it sorted with minimal expense/hassle.
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


thanks for your response sir. if i do decide to just break the glass, and i manage to hit the unlock button in the middle near the handbrake, then I reckon I can just pull down the rear seat back rests and access the back/trunk area to look for my original key, am I right sir?


----------



## TTorque (Dec 9, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > My only concern about breaking in is whether the boot release will work when the alarm is still activated. I think the AA has to be your only option. Fingers crossed and here's hoping you get it sorted with minimal expense/hassle.
> ...


how do I access this sir? is this directly under the cup holders sir?


----------



## TTorque (Dec 9, 2009)

another query kind sirs if i do decide to break the glass - will the unlock button in the middle near the handbrake work with the alarm mode on? if not I may just fully remove the broken glass and just slip in from the drivers door to get to the trunk and get my original key...

also, if i just try to pry open the window, will it just destroy the motor of the window (is that a lesser evil?), or would a spare window cost me less? thanks for your forthcoming response sirs.

regards.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If the only answer is to break glass, then after pushing the boot release button, under the sliding cover, you should be able to retrieve your keys from boot.If not climb in & pull the manual boot release.
Best of luck.
Hoggy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If the only answer is to break glass, then after pushing the boot release button, under the sliding cover, you should be able to retrieve your keys from boot.If not climb in & pull the manual boot release.
> Best of luck.
> Hoggy.


The buttons don't work when the car is locked.... I know that from experience 

Only the manual release, under where the cup holders go iirc....


----------



## TTorque (Dec 9, 2009)

LATEST UPDATE:

BTW thanks for the added comments Hoggy and Manphibian.

I called the Audi guys and they sent their mobile repair team to 'rescue' my car. After trying for an hour to get the spare key to work, banging on the door handle, and prying open the top of the window to try and hit the unlock switch near the hand break...they finally gave up and went to the last option - breaking the window.

I agreed to have them 'violate' the driver's side window, after checking with their Parts guys if I can order a separate MK1 window - indent order around $180 USD from Singapore. Had no choice so went ahead with it. Told them to drill holes first to weaken the glass rather than just hammer away, cause the window doesn't have a top frame it may just absorb the blow and damage some of the holding attachments inside the door. One thing I learned is that our beloved TTs really have solid-built windows. The drill barely made a dent, that's when they brought out this metal circular edger to slice through the glass and it eventually gave in. They made three slices across and the glass 'frosted' already. My car's tint helped prevent the shreds from shattering all over the place, but the whole sequence was quite gut wrenching to see your baby being sliced! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Anyway to continue, we cleared the entire glass and I crawled into the window. Tried the center unlock button didn't work (Manphibian you're bang-on), squeezed my way through the back and pulled down the back seats to access the boot and I groped for my primary keys (yes the ones I inadvertently dropped into the latch - smart!). Got the keys, and pressed the unlock button and presto - we're back in business.

Here's the catch - when I asked them to reprogram my spare key using the ignition slot, guess what, the key won't turn. It's the WRONG key! Now that really strung me out, called my car dealer and gave em an earful cause they just cost me a side window. The Audi technicians finally verified why the key can't mechanically open the door locks (which it should - regardless if it has no batt or is not programmed yet). What a day for me!!! sigh

Now I just have to plaster my side window with plastic / cellophane to keep the dirt and rain out while I wait for the window replacement in a week or so. Oh man, I really really hope you guys don't experience this... Keep your keys in your pocket all the time.

Now I'm just trying to figure out why my passenger door lock won't open, either with the remote, with the center unlock button or even a mechanical key insertion on the outside handle. I thought my suffering was over, any ideas guys? [smiley=bomb.gif] I reckon it was affected by all the unlocking tries we did prior to blasting the glass. Or is there a way I can just reset the door lock default settings? Help please TT gurus - thanks in advance.


----------



## TexasTT (Feb 18, 2011)

wow... terrible situation. Sorry to hear it all


----------



## TTorque (Dec 9, 2009)

TexasTT said:


> wow... terrible situation. Sorry to hear it all


thanks for they sympathies TexasTT. well at least the worst is over for me; now am just eagerly awaiting the replacement window.

i really hope this doesn't befall any of the other guys here. anyway, just to share, here are my *key learnings* from this very stressful experience:

*1.* always check on the condition of the spare key / remote, from time to time. you'll never know when you'll need it. is it is the batt charged? reprogrammed? right key for your car?  best you use your spare key from time to time to make sure it's in good working condition. (treating it similar to bimmers where you have to rotate keys to keep 'em charged).

*2.* when you need to open your boot, best you just press the upper button on the remote to open all locks, so that in the event you do something stupid like i did :? , the doors are still open as a fail-safe. refrain from using the middle button if possible.

*3.* in case you do lock-in your key in the trunk and the doors are locked. the audi service reps here told me that there's no reason why you can't open the doors in a purely mechanical manner. in my case i was just inserting the wrong key that's why it didn't work. [smiley=bomb.gif] thus, all you have to do is get your 'healthy' spare and do it the traditional way, by turning the keyhole. by the way in case it doesn't turn, must have been stocked-up because of non-use, just spray a little wd40 on the key hole, it works like magic.

*4.* lastly, if you are left with the last resort like me and you have to break one of the windows, a few tips:
a. make sure you weaken the glass first via drill holes or by using an edger/ circular saw. just smashing a hammer onto it will just make it bounce off, given that the window doesn't have an upper frame, it becomes more pliable and it just absorbs the blow.
b. if you have to choose windows, the audi reps said that the quarter panels are more expensive and harder to come by so just smash the bigger side windows. 
c. if you have to choose between the driver's or passenger's side, choose the passenger's side. why? cause if you have to wait for a week for the replacement item, then you'll be obliged to tape-up your window with plastic or some kind of cellophane to keep the dust and moisture out. again, given that the TT windows don't have an upper frame, you have no choice but to tape the plastic to the edge of the roof. if you tape it to the roof, that only means one thing - you won't be able to open the doors anymore, unless you wouldn't mind re-creating your masterpiece plastic patch-up. [smiley=bigcry.gif] that said, just opt to smash the passengers window for easier access to your car during this interim period.

In my case I was obliged to smash the driver's side window because when audi called their regional office on what part was immediately available, they said it was the driver's window. so now whenever i use my 'handicapped' TT, i have to exit through the passengers side so as not to destroy my taped window. sigh. anyways, just wanted to share. hope you guys pick-up something from my mistake. 

best regards!


----------



## superdale (Aug 5, 2011)

TTorque - sounds like a bit of a ball ache you had to go through. When my door micro-switch went I was always worried that I would open the car then close it with the keys inside, and it would self lock. Apparently Audi tried to disable the auto-lock but it cant be done, so I fixed the microswitch last weekend. Locking the keys in the boot was always a concern you just get used to when unlocking the boot always putting the keys in your pocket.
Hope you have some luck with the garage who supplied the duff key on some compensation. Did the passenger door ever open with either key? Sounds like if you only have one working key & no master maybe the passenger door was replaced at some time possibly?


----------



## TTorque (Dec 9, 2009)

superdale said:


> TTorque - sounds like a bit of a ball ache you had to go through. When my door micro-switch went I was always worried that I would open the car then close it with the keys inside, and it would self lock. Apparently Audi tried to disable the auto-lock but it cant be done, so I fixed the microswitch last weekend. Locking the keys in the boot was always a concern you just get used to when unlocking the boot always putting the keys in your pocket.
> Hope you have some luck with the garage who supplied the duff key on some compensation. Did the passenger door ever open with either key? Sounds like if you only have one working key & no master maybe the passenger door was replaced at some time possibly?


hi superdale, thanks for the sympathy as well sir.  yes the auto-lock is indeed a tricky feature which can easily backfire. the seller hasn't reverted back to me on the wrong spare key he inadvertently gave me. right now, the master key can already unlock both sides. can't open the driver's side though cause i taped up the window area from the roof to the base of the window sill. hopefully my replacement window arrive soon, fingers crossed. many thanks for sharing your thoughts bud!


----------



## J55RDD (Aug 5, 2017)

So I have just done this 

I was upradeing all of the breather pipes and had the boot open and the key was inside as I left them there when I got the tool box out and left the boot open but the boot slammed down as it was not left fully open!!

So basically the keys in the boot but the boot is not fully shut it pops up a little bit! The red light is not flashing but I have tried a coat hanger on the door handle and doesn't work!

The bonnet is still open so does anyone no the other ways of access the car from under the bonnet etc? Or what other way can I do without smash the window?

Would really appreciate some help guys

Thanks


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

J55RDD said:


> So I have just done this
> 
> I was upradeing all of the breather pipes and had the boot open and the key was inside as I left them there when I got the tool box out and left the boot open but the boot slammed down as it was not left fully open!!
> 
> ...


Bonnet open is unusual, but I dont think it helps
Also since your talking about smashing windows ,I suspect the car is locked and you dont even have a £7 manual opening only key.
Unless someone else pm's you with the "tip" , I think you need to send a pm to WAK for the how to get into a locked TT method, unless .disconnecting and reconnecting the battery does something? Ive no idea.


----------



## J55RDD (Aug 5, 2017)

3TT3 said:


> J55RDD said:
> 
> 
> > So I have just done this
> ...


Thanks for your reply but I've managed to get in! 
Was very lucky as I had a pal with two long metal rods! 
I just used one to pull the leaver on the seat and the other to pull the seat forward, then picked of the cover behind the handbreak with one of the sticks and then hooked it onto the boot cable and boom open she popped!

This is such an easy method for anyone who ever gets locked out!
Defiantly going to get keys cut tomoz tho lol

Thanks


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

grats on the dexterity.


----------



## ady117 (Aug 28, 2013)

I once knew a gynaecologist who decorated his dowstairs lounge through his letter box... now that was impressive.


----------



## J55RDD (Aug 5, 2017)

3TT3 said:


> grats on the dexterity.


Haha thanks so relieved to of done it, almost lost my temper with it being so fiddley haha


----------



## chivvyp (Jun 20, 2014)

When this happened to me RAC got me in. Not sure exactly what they did but it looked like they connected some wire to a "live" point under the car somewhere and then used this to trigger the central locking release. He did try a lot of other things first though.

Regards.

Pete


----------

